# 7 best bodybuilding foods!!



## K1 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Posted by BigChef*:

OUR TOP CHOICES OF protein-PACKED AND CARB-RICH FOODS (IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER) AND HOW TO COOK THEM

CHICKEN IS HIGH IN protein AND LOW IN FAT, BUT LEAN RED MEAT PACKS THE MOST PUNCH

1) EGG WHITES
Show us a bodybuilder without egg whites in his diet, and we’ll show you someone who’s missing out on the best protein money can buy. Paired with oatmeal, an egg-white omelette can turn your breakfast into a power meal to fuel the rest of your day.
BUY IT: When purchasing eggs, do the basics: Always check the date and open the carton to check for cracks. Also, be sure to store the eggs in the refrigerator. Although eggs stored out of the refrigerator won’t necessarily cause illness, they do lose a grade per day when not refrigerated.
PREPARE IT: Although many gadgets promise an easy way to separate the yolk from the white, the quickest, easiest method is to simply use your own clean hands.For this six-egg-white omelette recipe, crack six eggs into a medium-sized bowl. Next, using clean fingers, lightly grasp the yolks, lift them out one by one, and discard. With a fork or whisk, whisk the egg whites with salt, pepper and any of your favourite herbs until well combined and a few bubbles have formed on top. Spray a medium non-stick frying pan with cooking spray. Place it over medium-high heat and add egg whites. After about 15 seconds, reduce heat to medium. Pull in on the edges of the omelette with a spatula and slightly tilt the pan so the uncooked egg runs under the cooked portion. Continue this around the perimeter until most of the uncooked egg disappears. Then fold the omelette in thirds, as if you’re folding a letter to fit it into an envelope. Using the spatula, carefully slide it from the pan to a plate and eat it immediately.
NUTRIENTS: 99 calories, 21 g protein, 2 g carbohydrate, 0 g fat, 0 g fibre.

2) RUMP STEAK
Chicken breast may be the quintessential bodybuilding staple, but lean cuts of red meat are loaded with complete protein and pack the most punch when you’re trying to pack more beef on your frame.
BUY IT: Always purchase rump steak that’s bright-red in colour. If it has even the lightest tint of brown to it, it has started to spoil. Try to find a steak or roast that’s at least 1 inch thick with as little visible fat as possible.
PREPARE IT: Preheat a grill to the highest heat setting. Remove all visible fat and cut the steak or roast into 4–6-ounce individual steaks. Season both sides of meat with salt, pepper and/or a spice rub or marinade. Place on grill and cook 3–6 minutes per side or until cooked to your liking.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce (weighed raw) lean rump steak has 138 calories, 24 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 0 g fibre.

3) SALMON FILLET
Salmon has the prerequisite protein as well as the added benefits of unsaturated (good) fats. Hardcore lifters are often deficient in fats, because they’re so often on super-low-fat diets. Including certain fish in your daily intake is one way to get the fats back — at least the healthy kind.
BUY IT: When salmon is fresh, it’s bright orange in colour and doesn’t feel slimy or exude an odour. Always choose a thicker cut — because the tail gets more of a workout when the fish is in the water, the meat near the tail is tougher.
PREPARE IT: Be sure all bones are removed from the fillet (a “fillet” by definition is boneless, but sometimes a few stray bones don’t get removed). Preheat oven to 400°F/ 200°C/Gas mark 6. Place the 4–6-ounce fillet on a baking sheet or pan, seasoned as desired. (To practically eliminate cleaning, line the pan with aluminum foil before adding the salmon, so you can throw the foil out after it cools.) Bake 10–14 minutes or until pink in the centre, and the fish flakes with a fork.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce (weighed raw) serving has 207 calories, 23 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 12 g fat, 0 g fibre.

4) CHICKEN BREAST
Why did the chicken cross the road? To get away from the hordes of bodybuilders chasing after it. Dumb joke, but it’s no understatement to say that the majority of gym rats consume chicken breast on a regular basis. And why not? High in protein and ultra-low in fat, the bird’s unoffending taste makes it palatable for almost everyone.
BUY IT: Save money by buying boneless, skinless chicken breasts in bulk in the freezer section. Be sure raw chicken is pinkish in colour (not white-toned, which would indicate freezer burn or improper refrigeration). Defrost overnight in the refrigerator. The defrosted chicken shouldn’t feel or smell slimy.
PREPARE IT: Preheat a grill to the highest heat setting. Trim all visible fat from the breast, and season or marinate it with your favourite spices or sauce. Place chicken under the hot grill (it should sizzle), then turn the heat to the lowest setting. Cook for 4–6 minutes, then flip and cook 4–6 minutes more, until no longer pink inside or a thermometer stuck into the thickest portion of the breast reads 170°F/77°C.
NUTRIENTS: A 6-ounce (weighed raw) breast has 205 calories, 38 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 0 g fibre.

5) SWEET POTATO
A buff body isn’t built by protein alone. Carbohydrates provide energy you need to work hard and play hard. Sweet potatoes provide that oomph without overdosing your system with simple, fast-acting carbs. They’re often used precontest by bodybuilders looking to fill out depleted muscles, but even if you’re not getting ready for the stage, they’re an excellent part of any dieting or mass-gaining strategy.
BUY IT: Sweet potatoes come in two varieties: the white kind are like regular baking potatoes; the dark ones have a dark skin and orange flesh and are packed with nutrients. When choosing a sweet potato, make sure it has a smooth, firm skin with no bruises or blemishes. Stick with smaller or medium-sized sweet potatoes, which tend to taste better than jumbo ones.
PREPARE IT: Preheat oven to 350°F/180°C/Gas mark 4. Scrub the potato under cold water using a veggie brush, making sure to remove all dirt. Pat it dry, then prick it 5–6 times all over with a fork. Place directly on a lower oven rack and bake about one hour (for an 8–12-ounce potato), or until it’s soft when pierced with a fork.
NUTRIENTS: An 8-ounce sweet potato has 240 calories, 4 g protein, 55 g carbohydrate, 1 g fat, 7 g fibre.

6) PORK TENDERLOIN
Pork is often shunned by diet purists, and what a shame. Not only is it more flavourful than chicken, but some cuts are almost as low in fat while still boasting the requisite protein power. Pork tenderloin is the filet mignon of pork — it’s the most tender, as well as the leanest portion, of the meat.
BUY IT: Look for a tenderloin that feels firm, lacks a lot of visible fat and gristle, and has a tinge of pink to it. If it appears dry or even a little grey, don’t purchase it.
PREPARE IT: Trim all visible fat using a sharp knife. Marinate the pork in your favourite marinade for one hour to overnight in the refrigerator, or coat it with your favourite spice rub. Preheat oven to 300°F/ 150°C/Gas mark 2. Meanwhile, spray a frying pan with non-stick spray and place over high heat. Brown the meat, about one minute per side, until just browned, then transfer to a baking dish and place in oven until a meat thermometer reads 155°F/ 69°C and the meat is only slightly pink inside, approximately 15–25 minutes. Slice and serve hot.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce serving has 136 calories, 24 g protein, 0 g carbohydrate, 4 g fat, 0 g fibre.

7) ASPARAGUS
Asparagus? Seriously, if you want to grow, your mum was right — you need veggies. When it comes to greens, you have plenty of great choices. Broccoli and spinach are other highly recommended options, but we picked asparagus for its water-leaching quality. Top bodybuilders turn to asparagus as a meal when it comes down to precontest crunch time and they need to get extra-tight for the stage.
BUY IT: Whether the spears are thin or thick, they should have a bright-green colour and be free of blemishes and bruises. The buds at the tip should be closed tightly, not wilting. For best taste, consume within three days of purchase.
PREPARE IT: Trim the base of each stalk. If you’ve chosen thick stalks with tough skin, it’s best to peel the base end with a vegetable peeler.Lay a spear flat, then, starting about halfway between the tip and base, peel to the end of the base. Rotate the spear and continue to peel the lower half until all sides are peeled and the base is about the same thickness as the tip. Select a pan wide enough to lay the spears flat, add 1 inch of water and a pinch of salt, and place over high heat until water boils. Add asparagus so that the tips all face the same end. Boil 3–4 minutes for thin spears (4–6 minutes for thicker ones), or until spears are just crisp and tender. Remove and serve hot.
NUTRIENTS: A 4-ounce serving has 27 calories, 3 g protein, 5 g carbohydrate, <1 g fat, 2 g fibre.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Admin,
Awesome post and must be very beneficial for new gym members.
Besides regular in gym we must add them in our daily meal plans to get desired results.


----------



## Shamon (Oct 26, 2011)

I really admire you to share a very interesting information. I follow your tips and I hope these information are very helpful to me and as well as for the other members of this forum.


----------



## thomasjack (Apr 26, 2012)

Foods are the most important and necessary for the body builders. Muscles can be attain only if reasonable amount of calories are available within body muscles and tissues. chicken, fish, meat, egg, milk these are the base of foods chain. Fruits and vegetables are also the best way to attain essential vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Rene (May 2, 2012)

Muscle tissue can be obtain only if reasonable amount of calorie consumption are available within body muscles and cells. hen, fish, various meats, egg, dairy food these are the base of foods cycle. Fruit and veggies are also the best way to obtain essential nutritional supplements.


----------



## Avary (May 23, 2012)

Hi Mod,
Great informative post on 7 best bodybuilding foods and must be of great help for those who just jumped in bodybuilding. Besides workout regularly new gym members must add these food items in their daily meals to get desired results.


----------



## Curtis (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi K1,
Informative bodybuilding food and like to add whey protein, turkey, tuna fish, oatmeal, lean beef and cottage cheese in the list. Besides meal plans one must exercise and lift weights regularly to get desired results.


----------



## norbit09 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice post K1.


----------



## smith joe (Nov 12, 2012)

K1 said:


> *Posted by BigChef*:
> 
> OUR TOP CHOICES OF protein-PACKED AND CARB-RICH FOODS (IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER) AND HOW TO COOK THEM
> 
> ...





Very well post it is and it will must helpful to remain fit and healthy.I'll must take them all in my daily meal because I want to have effects of it.


----------



## Lowell (Feb 13, 2013)

Protein based foods are more beneficial for the bodybuilding.
The best foods for the bodybuilding are: 
Eggs, milk, chicken breast, fish, yogurt, meat, broccoli, cabbage, apple, banana, spinach, nuts, and green beans.


----------

